
Internet needs new engines (search engine, knowledge engine, trust engine) - bybr
https://medium.com/bybr/another-natural-sense-for-the-future-of-information-consumption-1593dc874423
======
bybr
Do you remember the controversy about the Knowledge Engine project by the
wikimedia foundation ?
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knowledge_Engine_(Wikimedia_Fo...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knowledge_Engine_\(Wikimedia_Foundation\))
The concept remains valid and very interesting. Honestly, I discover this
topic after I decided the web needs to be shaken a bit, or accessible
differently ; then we started to build our venture with my associate. The
reason why we designed byBr and especially his engine we called internally
"connect engine" is that online presence is not really omnichannel but more in
silo channel and all big tech players try to keep you locked in their world.
Don't you think it is ridiculous in 2020 to be still forced to search the web
in search engines or in all platforms' search fields when you know what you
are looking for? Take the experience with voice assistant, in between there is
a gap (one extreme you put keywords and have ranked results, the other extreme
you got one single result curated and offered vocally). We are trying to
bridge that gap with our trust engine which animates our mobile app 'byBr.
Snap Assistant'. If you are intrigued to read the story behind the product,
it's the link ! I'm so happy to share this with you today as it is my first
post ever - I think here (I know it's very bad/sad)

Hope you'll like it

Emmanuel

